# ka24 supercharger



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

i back ladies and gents, im working on a 96 240 now my question is this- in the 04 frontiers the S.E. came with a supercharger option but only with the V6 would this be an accurate swap vs a ka-t ?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

No. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ka's aren't v6. they're inline 4.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

you might want to try and swap the v6 with the supercharger on the 240. ever thought about that???


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

or you could just turbo your ka or swap an sr.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

lyon23 said:


> you might want to try and swap the v6 with the supercharger on the 240. ever thought about that???


Sounds like a good idea, lets take a big ol' truck motor and slap it in a lightweight sport coupe.


----------



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

thanks for all your helpful and some nonhelpful thoughts but will the supercharger off of the vg33 fit on a ka?


----------



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

would that WORK? a supercharger on a ka engine?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you are better off trying to get a twin screw or get a supercharge off a engine of compatiable size. Somehting more like a mercedes 230K which is a 2.3L. You dont want a huge one from a V6


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Sounds like a good idea, lets take a big ol' truck motor and slap it in a lightweight sport coupe.


you must be with the sr20 drifting bandwagon and arguing about weight distribution..Have you found out how much the all aluminum v6 weights? Do you know? If you do let me know cuz I haven't found it yet...It all depends on what you want to do with the car, I've seen 240's with v6s and v8s but they're mostly used for drag...but to get back on topic the man obviously wants a supercharged 240..I was trying to provide him with an idea on how to get it, but I agree with psulemon's response and getting a supercharger from another inline4 engine and using custom brackets to make it fit would be a faster and easier way to do it on the ka.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Hmmm...you are wondering if it is possible to fit this engine into the 240 correct? And not taking the v6 supercharger and putting it on the ka...cause for some reason that's the impression somone else got...but it seems like you are thinking of putting the v6 in your 240...clearify please which you mean...or if mean both?

TO that I say
"interesting" 
Considering the ka has a truck heritage I would say Psshaaa to that statement. As to weight, there has been a post by Opium who has an rb in his s13 showing the weight dist. I believe since a v6 actually would site further back you would actually have a more balanced weight dist...regardless of cast block or aluminum, that is to say vs Opiums numbers for the rb. Besides you can do many things such as suspension mods and parts moving/lightening to overcome weight dist too if you're all that worried which you aren't and I don't think you should be 

If aluminum then HELL sweeeeet...if cast...still ok.

Now to the "can it be done"? UH....well....man I dunno 
The oil pan and tranny clearance is the issue. I've never seen the underside of a frontier. Look at one and see how "tall" it is from oil pan to intake and compare to our ka. It may have to sit up higher in your 240 and you may have to perhaps go dry sump...BUT I dunno never really looked at one.

Take some measr's if you can, might be hard to do. Maybe find one in a junk yard and measure it out. If no one has done this swap or a similar one then that is the only way you will KNOW for sure.

But since there is a 240 with the Lexus v8 (1uz-fe) out there (or two...or four...five?)...I imagine you can swap in the v6...eeeh...course that v8 was MADE for a car though


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

SonsofWisdom said:


> Hmmm...you are wondering if it is possible to fit this engine into the 240 correct? And not taking the v6 supercharger and putting it on the ka...cause for some reason that's the impression somone else got...but it seems like you are thinking of putting the v6 in your 240...clearify please which you mean...or if mean both?
> 
> TO that I say
> "interesting"
> ...


good point about the oil pan issue.. can it be solve the same as swaping a vg30et into a s13 or s14, where you would use the vg30e maxima oil pan. perhaps maybe a maxima or one from a newer v6 altima?


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

oh and as far as v6 in a 240 I'll have to go with this one















then he took it out to do something else and put it in an s14


----------

